# Alternatives to Phonewatch



## Slim

Phonewatch has pulled it's almost annual stunt of writing to tell us how they are providing such a wonderful service that they're increasing the monthly DD to €35.

Is there a reasonable service available for less outside of major cities? Looking for monitored alarm service.


----------



## peteb

My dad had signed up to 42  a month last November.  He happened to mention to a guy putting a dialler in that another company had come around (former Phone Watch subbies) and offered him 30 a month.  And they reduced to match.  

from my own looking around for him just briefly it seemed to be around 30 a month from the reputable guys.  And you need to be able to stand over whoever is providing the monitoring and be happy with it.


----------



## Leo

PhoneWatch are the most expensive operator in the market. Look up the PSA site for the list of registered providers in your area and contact them for quotes. 

If you're unfortunate enough to have some of the 'newer' PhoneWatch equipment, then you'd be better off getting a new systems installed which will give you better protection along with a lower monthly monitoring fee.


----------



## Marion

Leo

What do you mean by "newer" system? 


Marion


----------



## Leo

Phonewatch were bought out by Sector Alarms in 2013. Sector manufacture their own equipment, and from what I've seen it significantly lags the competition, be that HKC, Siemens, Aritec, etc.. 

So now PhoneWatch only install Sector equipment, and the level of monitoring offered means the alarm will only trigger once a burglar is already inside.


----------



## Slim

Thanks all. Calling Phonewatch to cancel entirely. We will wing it for now.


----------



## microsquid

FWIW we're with a monitoring crowd called MCM based out of Cork, extremely reasonable, very happy with them.  We had been doing the self-monitoring thing when landlines could text and moved to these guys when the service was dropped. [We have a Phonewatch installed HKC system, got sick of monitoring costs after about 2 years a long time ago]
I've set it off myself half a dozen times and they're always polite and watchful (never let me off without the password). Just what I wanted!
Hope it helps!


----------



## Slim

microsquid said:


> FWIW we're with a monitoring crowd called MCM based out of Cork, extremely reasonable, very happy with them.  We had been doing the self-monitoring thing when landlines could text and moved to these guys when the service was dropped. [We have a Phonewatch installed HKC system, got sick of monitoring costs after about 2 years a long time ago]
> I've set it off myself half a dozen times and they're always polite and watchful (never let me off without the password). Just what I wanted!
> Hope it helps!


Thanks. I rang phonewatch and cancelled but they rang back and offered same rate to continue so l folded!


----------



## twofor1

Leo said:


> the level of monitoring offered means the alarm will only trigger once a burglar is already inside.



The basic alarm from Phonewatch typically puts sensors on the front and rear doors only but not on windows and there are 3 internal Pircams, should a burglar get in from a window then the alarm will not trigger until one of the internal Pircams detects him/her. So in this case with the basic alarm, yes it would only trigger when the burglar is inside.

A relation of mine recently got a Phonewatch system, and got sensors on all accessible windows and doors, so any attempt to gain entry will trigger the alarm, before the burglar gets in.

If one of the 3 internal Pircams then detects the burglar inside, this confirms to the call centre that a burglary is taking place and the Garda will also be called.


----------



## Leo

twofor1 said:


> The basic alarm from Phonewatch typically puts sensors on the front and rear doors only but not on windows and there are 3 internal Pircams, should a burglar get in from a window then the alarm will not trigger until one of the internal Pircams detects him/her. So in this case with the basic alarm, yes it would only trigger when the burglar is inside.
> 
> A relation of mine recently got a Phonewatch system, and got sensors on all accessible windows and doors, so any attempt to gain entry will trigger the alarm, before the burglar gets in.
> 
> If one of the 3 internal Pircams then detects the burglar inside, this confirms to the call centre that a burglary is taking place and the Garda will also be called.



True, but again, use any other provider and you'll get the same (but with better technology) for less money. Once inside, a burglar knows they have time to do what they came to do before anyone will get there. If they see the PhoneWatch bellbox, they know there's a good chance the only protection is on the main doors and 1-3 internal PIR cameras. Doesn't take a genius to avoid those. 

Ask your friend what level of site survey and risk assessment PhoneWatch carried out and look at their written assessment. I'd be fairly confident it was little more than a quotation with limited detail that didn't address the real needs or call out the shortcomings of their basic approach as they're supposed to under the legislation.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I have a Simon system.  Phonewatch wants €408.53 a year for monitoring and maintenance. In April of last year, I paid €150 for batteries.

I phoned Phonelink.(Googled alternatives to Phone Watch)  Their TAM told me to ring a mobile number. The mobile number told me to ring an office number. So that's enough messing.

I rang MCM based on Microsquid's recommendation. They gave the mobile number of their sales guy.

They do monitoring only which is €156 a year ( €127 + VAT)

I will need to contact a maintenance company separately which he reckons should be around €85 a year. 

I rang Name deleted as company has threatened us with defamation over criticism (Google again) . They are recommended by Conor Pope in the Irish Times. Their answering machine told me to fill in the call back form on their website. I would have done that, if I had wanted to. 

I am surprised that there isn't a company doing both which answers the phone and gives a price.


----------



## Leo

Try [broken link removed], KoolKid who posts here now and again, and is very active and helpful on Boards work with them.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Update 

I got a call back from [broken link removed]This seems to be a federation of 13 sub-contractors who are all ex-Phonewatch.  For maintenance they charge €50 per visit and said I would need two visits a year. The alarm monitoring is done via a separate company Smart Monitoring and costs €196.
[broken link removed]
My problem with this arrangement is that if the alarm beeps in the middle of the night, as it has done a few times, the guys in Smart Monitoring won't know how to bypass it. I would have to call the contractor who might or might not answer his phone at that hour of the morning. 

In the meantime Phonewatch called me back and reduced the price to €300.  This covers parts which I presume that the Alarm Watch Security Group doesn't cover as it's not a maintenance agreement as such.  As Phonewatch says: 

"Our new service is the *best the security industry* in Ireland has to offer, you’ll get;

·  Instant response to your alarm(s) and dispatch of emergency services

·  Lifetime guarantee on your alarm system including labour charges*

·  Service and maintenance of your alarm system

·  All break in emergency repairs are covered

·  Emergency services callout charges are covers (if not covered by your insurance)

·  You and your home are linked to our Alarm Receiving Centre, with a proven track record as *industry leaders and experts *– 24/7,365"



Leo said:


> Try [broken link removed], KoolKid who posts here now and again, and is very active and helpful on Boards work with them.



Thanks Leo.  I called them and they are another one of the Answering Machine operators.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Cuala got back to me promptly.

They too are a maintenance company which uses Smart Monitoring for the monitoring Service. They quoted €300 which includes a maintenance contract.

But as it's essentially the same as Phonewatch. As Phonewatch had phoned me back and offered to do it for €300 including VAT, I will stay with Phonewatch.

Brendan


----------



## cloughy

Brendan - can I ask did you phone PW to see if they would move on the price, as I got similar letter looking for €34 p/m, and also looking at alternatives,


----------



## cloughy

I got a quote from phonelink security:

cost for our GSM monitoring with a yearly routine service visit is €20.00 per month by direct debit. We use a world SIM card which is better than the current one you have with P*. The world SIM will look for the best network available with the best signal this ensures you always have a good connection to your monitoring service

anyone any experience of them or the service ?


----------



## Leo

The likes of SafeNet will do monitoring for €160 a year.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

cloughy said:


> Brendan - can I ask did you phone PW to see if they would move on the price, as I got similar letter looking for €34 p/m, and also looking at alternatives,



Eh? 


Brendan Burgess said:


> In the meantime Phonewatch called me back and reduced the price to €300.


----------



## Marion

Ideally, how often should the control panel battery be replaced? I have a Phonewatch control panel. My contract is up soon and I am currently looking at alternatives.

Also how often should the others - Pirs and doors/windows batteries be replaced? I changed from a full service (included battery changes) to basic service about 2 years ago. The batteries haven't been changed since. So I know that they last at least 2 years. They used to be replaced every year when I paid for the full service.

I was quoted €5 for each battery change and €20 for the control panel battery by a local service company - one I am considering as a Phonewatch alternative.

Marion


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Marion said:


> Ideally, how often should the control panel battery be replaced? I have a Phonewatch control panel. My contract is up soon and I am currently looking at alternatives.
> 
> Also how often should the others - Pirs and doors/windows batteries be replaced? I changed from a full service (included battery changes) to basic service about 2 years ago. The batteries haven't been changed since. So I know that they last at least 2 years. They used to be replaced every year when I paid for the full service.
> 
> I was quoted €5 for each battery change and €20 for the control panel battery by a local service company - one I am considering as a Phonewatch alternative.
> 
> Marion



I bought batteries suitable for Phonewatch (when I had the system) on ebay.

I remember they were quite reasonable at the time.

The system told me when a battery needed replacing.


----------



## Leo

Marion said:


> Ideally, how often should the control panel battery be replaced? I have a Phonewatch control panel. My contract is up soon and I am currently looking at alternatives.



Depends on the quality of the battery used, but 3-5 years would be a typical service life. These are usually sealed lead acid .



Marion said:


> Also how often should the others - Pirs and doors/windows batteries be replaced?



Probably ~3-5 years, but will depend on factors such as distance from main panel, how often they are triggered, etc. 



Marion said:


> I was quoted €5 for each battery change and €20 for the control panel battery by a local service company - one I am considering as a Phonewatch alternative.



The wireless sensors generally use CR123a [broken link removed], most Irish shops will charge €4 plus, but you can get them cheaper online. The panel will report battery low faults for these sensors, and you can replace them yourself without the engineer code if you're OK with the alarm triggering once you open the sensor to replace. A second person ready to input your code at the keypad will lower the nuisance level for your neighbours.


----------



## Marion

Thanks PaddyB.  

Leo, that is very helpful - much appreciated. I probably would not have considered switching except for your posts on this thread and others, so thank you for that also. 

Regards

Marion


----------



## Leo

Always happy to help Marion. PhoneWatch losing business is just icing on the cake for me


----------



## Leo

I've limited delaings with other companies, but from those I've had, I'd recommend [broken link removed] in Dublin or AP Systems in Kilkenny. 

Most providers here won't have their own app as the systems are pretty well locked down, and the big manufacturers will provide their own app. If you have a HKC or Siemens system, any supplier should be able to set you up with the appropriate app.


----------



## kkelliher

You should try http://www.action24.ie/ they operate in this space and I have never had an issue with them answering the phone. I have had their system for over a year and have had no issues. They are based in Sandyford in dublin and are an irish company


----------



## Marion

So I have an alternative company in to set me up with new 24/7 controller.  I had advised Phonewatch I would not be renewing.

Result: blocked.my Engineer code was charged.

Note: my contract is still in place for a few days.

My engineer code has been changed unknown to me remotely.

New company can do absolutely nothing.

I ring Phonewatch for my engineer code. They tell me of procedure.  Sign off document that they will send out. Grand.

My new guy has to leave.

Within an hour, I receive what I can only say is an aggressive phone call from Phonewatch. Would I not have thought to contact the Company for a  cheaper price before  leaving company? I inform them that I own my system. Not rental or leased- and that I should have Been notified about a change to engineer code.

There was NO CALL to alert me that an unknown was attempting to access my main controller! I would have thought this was the priority call!


Marion
Annoyed.ie


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Marion said:


> My engineer code has been changed unknown to me remotely.



Might be worth contacting _*koolkid*_ =>

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055735804
I also came across this (don't know how true it is):

... _*"the engineer code is the last 4 digits of the account number I think."*_

and

... _*"If it's a phone watch alarm, then your original reference number will be your engineer code."*_

Worth a shot!

*P.S.* I got rid of Phone Watch years ago ... 'twas a good decision made. (I also got rid of SKY last November ... another good decision made!)


----------



## Marion

Thanks PaddyB

I have my account number. No  problem there.

They knew I had it I had just contacted them a few days ago and they changed it remotely unknown to me after I had contacted them to say I would be terminating contract.

I should not have given them advance information. Lesson learned! 


My point is that they changed my engineer code despite the fact that I am still in contract with them and they did not advise me of this.

Crucially, They also did not advise me of an attempt to enter my system (even if known by me)

Marion


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Marion said:


> Crucially, They also did not advise me of an attempt to enter my system (even if known by me)



I'd be angered by this too and I'd be pursuing it.

Any point calling [broken link removed]?


----------



## Marion

I will see what transpires over the next few days before making any decision.

Thanks PB

Marion


----------



## Leo

I've been in touch with KoolKid before, he knows his stuff. 

The PSA seem very reluctant to take on PhoneWatch for some reason. The site assessments and proposals PhoneWatch produce fall well short of of the requirements of the legislation, but they seem to keep on getting away with it.


----------

